# Setting up a 40g Walstad... lighting advice please!



## koala (Sep 18, 2013)

Hi there. I've spent several days asking around on forums and no one seems to answer me so I'm hoping posting here will help. I'm brand new to this forum, but a couple weeks ago I suddenly got an interest in the idea of a planted tank.

I immediately started researching and found out about the low maintenance Walstad method. The idea of a high tech tank with Co2, delicate plants, etc intimidated me, but the idea of a Walstad tank sounded like a great idea. I also found this forum that literally has entire board for El Natural/NPTs/Walstad tanks(so many names for them).

The thing that has troubled me most is lighting! A lot of people say "no no no, a T5ho fixture is way too much lighting for a Walstad tank to handle!" and others recommend it. I do not want to spend 200 dollars on a fixture, so honestly something under 150$ would be ideal.

I am looking to grow low and/or medium plants.

My tank is 36 inches long, 20 inches tall, 12 inches wide. I have an "up to 100 gallons" canister filter but I figured that'd be way overkill and maybe even bad for the tank if I used it. My only other filter is a little hang on back topfin filter made for a TEN GALLON so I doubt that'd work either, so I may be investing in this: http://www.thatpetplace.com/whisper..._id=26542391&gclid=CPrl_vbK1LkCFUxgMgodrnsAyQ

Recommendations would be great, thank you!

~ koala


----------



## JKUK (Feb 16, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.

For a Walstad tank two T8 tubes will be plenty for an aquarium your size. 

Filter wise, I always use basic internal filters, simple and very cost effective. I don't like hang on the back filters, as these often create too much surface movement. Not to mention loads of evaporation.

Enjoy.


----------



## koala (Sep 18, 2013)

Thank you!

Problem is.... I looked it up and I can't find a single t8 fixture anywhere online. I don't know if I'm doing something seriously wrong or what, I can't find a t8 fixture. All that comes up is either LEDs(because in the descriptions they always mention how much they save energy compared to t8s), T5s or t8 bulbs(mostly).


----------



## JKUK (Feb 16, 2007)

I'm not sure what's available in the U.S, as I'm in the U.K. but I would be surprised if you can't at least buy the ballasts and fit one up yourself. I'm sure someone else will chip in here and help you out on this. 

As your tank is quite narrow you could just fit a single T5 down the middle as another option.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Koala, welcome to APC and the Walstad method!

I understand your confusion about lighting. Your tank is relatively deep at 20", so you could probably use a single t5 HO tube with no problems. You can also raise the fixture above the tank to reduce light.

That said, single tube T5HO fixtures are hard to find. Some alternatives from the hardware store would be a T8 shop light with two "daylight" 6500K tubes in it. You are not likely to find a 36" fixture like this, they usually come in 24" and 48". So get the 48" and let it hang over the ends. If you push it to one side so 12" is hanging over, you could put a small tank or a houseplant next to the big tank.

The other alternative is spiral compact fluorescent tubes (CFL). These are the common replacement for incandescent bulbs. Again, look for the daylight version. At 36" tank would need three, mounted vertically over the tank. Simple desk lamps or clamp-on work lights are fine. This is a very flexible way of lighting a tank--you can change wattage of the CFLs or move them up and down to adjust lighting intensity.

Use your canister filter, and fill it with biomedia. Canister filters cause very little loss of CO2, and over-filtration is a great insurance policy against accidents and mishaps.


----------



## AquaBarren (Nov 6, 2009)

The Marineland double bright fixtures would be good for a Walstead tank. And used ones inexpensive too.


----------



## koala (Sep 18, 2013)

Michael said:


> Koala, welcome to APC and the Walstad method!
> 
> I understand your confusion about lighting. Your tank is relatively deep at 20", so you could probably use a single t5 HO tube with no problems. You can also raise the fixture above the tank to reduce light.
> 
> ...


Hmm, okay. I've heard that "under filtration exists, overfiltration does not" but I wasn't sure with a Walstad tank. I suppose there's no harm in trying and if things go wrong I can always use another filter.

I've found a single light fixture: http://www.petfenceusa.com/haglot5holis1.html?productid=haglot5holis1&channelid=FROOG#.UjnXvH1lDML
And found a bulb: http://ca-en.hagen.com/Aquatic/Lighting/Fluorescent-Bulbs/A1669

Would this be good lighting? I could grow low (and maybe some medium) plants alright?


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Those sound perfect for what you want to do.


----------



## koala (Sep 18, 2013)

Yay! Thank you! 

It's surprising that a single bulb can really do that. Isn't it usually with other tanks you need way more lighting, or have I been deceived by the silly wpg rule and all these two bulb fixtures running around?


----------



## JKUK (Feb 16, 2007)

You will be amazed what can be done with just one tube. Most of the fixtures you have seen are aimed towards high tech aquariums. No need for that here  Just make sure you choose the right plants to start.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

WPG really doesn't apply to T5 HO and all newer lighting technologies for aquaria.


----------



## herb_remington (Jun 21, 2013)

Michael said:


> The other alternative is spiral compact fluorescent tubes (CFL). These are the common replacement for incandescent bulbs. Again, look for the daylight version. At 36" tank would need three, mounted vertically over the tank. Simple desk lamps or clamp-on work lights are fine. This is a very flexible way of lighting a tank--you can change wattage of the CFLs or move them up and down to adjust lighting intensity.
> 
> .


Koala,

Like Michael said CFLs will work. I have a 125g running with 7 shop light fixtures mouted to a board above the tank. I have 13W 6500k CFLs running about 13 hours a day and I have had a ton of good plant growth and a little algae growth as well. I think it was about $8 each for the fixtures and $3 for the bulbs.

The idea of a large planted tank excited me as well, initially I was going to DIY an LED setup until I saw that in Diana's book she used shop lights. I thought "why not" and it has worked so far.


----------



## glennd (Jun 30, 2013)

I agree with the spiral compacts recommendation .My 40 gallon breeder has lots of new plant growth with 4-13 watt bulbs in clampon light fixtures from Wallyworld.

Sent from my SGH-S959G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## qwe123 (Jun 15, 2011)

Doesn't Walstad recommend in her book to use half full-spectrum lighting and half cool white? With second best being straight cool-white?


----------



## Zoombob (Mar 13, 2013)

I'm interested in the comments here regarding HO tubes being too much for Walstad tanks. I've just ordered a 20" AquaticLife T5 HO fixture for my 10 gallon, which until now has had two compact fluorescents instead of incandescents. Not "daylight" compacts, mind you. Just low-Kelvin, run-of-the-mill ones. 

And what I've got is basically an algae farm. Plants don't thrive at all. I was impressed with AquaticLife selling an attractive fixture with brackets to raise it up above the tank, and two tubes selected for a planted tank, for less than $90 online at Drs. F&S. Apparently AquaticLife thinks this combination is good for a planted tank (though they may assume I'm doing high tech, I suppose). 

Included tubes are:
18" 18W 650nm Pink Roseate
18" 18W 6,000°K


----------



## tonnakpil (Jul 29, 2013)

glennd said:


> I agree with the spiral compacts recommendation .My 40 gallon breeder has lots of new plant growth with 4-13 watt bulbs in clampon light fixtures from Wallyworld.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-S959G using Tapatalk 2


Hi Glennd, just wondering, how high did you set your lights? Reason I'm asking is, I have a 20g that's fitted with 1 11watt cfl. Looks like i need to add lights. Thanks.

Mods, please let me know if I'm highjacking the thread. I'll create a new one. Thanks.


----------



## glennd (Jun 30, 2013)

tonnakpil,
My cfl spiral bulbs are about 3.5 inches from the water surface.


----------

